# What is it with....



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Ok Guys (and Gals), this thread is meant to be fun and a laugh at each other. No offense here, ok!! Kris (my wife) will probably throw in a few too. So, if you are easily offended or cannot see this as a humorous thread, don;t participate!! I put this in hersailnet because I know that the gals of our lives will have more to contribute than the guys!!! And remember, at the end of the day, we love each other, it just makes you shake your head and realize how different we all are and it is fun being that way.

So, with all that disclaimer stuff out of the way, here goes:

What is it with females? 

When you are hot, you think that by cranking down the ac to a lower number it will suddenly blow out colder air! All that does is set the stop temperature, gals. It won't get any colder. But here's a little hint: When you crank it down that low, go for a ride with the kids and hubby in the dink, and come back to see ice cycles hanging from the cyling in the Middle of July, don't be suprised when your husband does not talk to you for a few minutes!! So I ask ya... what is it with girls?

Brian


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ahhh family life. Having trouble at home, there guy?


----------



## joeybkcmo (Feb 28, 2006)

You my friend are a BRAVE Man, and that is all I'm going to say


----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

Cruisingdad said:


> When you are hot, you think that by cranking down the ac to a lower number it will suddenly blow out colder air! All that does is set the stop temperature, gals. * It won't get any colder. *
> Brian


 The functional ones effect ambient temperature...time for some maintenance ---of both the wife and the A/C controller


----------



## SailKing1 (Feb 20, 2002)

What I find interesting is 20 minutes later she'll have a blanket over her because it's now to cold. Go figure


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

1. Because she is trying make Hellll freeze over.
I will let you figure out this one CD!
2. If you are the smartest and best looking, by your signature maybe she is hot all the time being around you! But my money is on the sexy boat!
3. You have the temp set on 95 and she wants it on 75. You thought it was on 75 but forgot your Mr. Magoo glasses.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Brian, you need to get the wifie one of those FischerPrice toy thermostat sets, so she can play with the numbers all she wants without using any dangerous machinery.

If she's going through The Changes...you've got five years of hell coming. Drug her, heavily, now. Or trade her in fast for those two 23 year olds.

"No offense here, ok!!"

"Earth Girls Are Easy." [movie]


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

HEHE! You guys (and gals) are so funny. Just for the record, the wife and I are peas and carrots. No issues. I just thought it would be a fun thread, kinda like men are from Mars, etc.

Ok, so here's another one: What is it with guys?

Why is it you losers can't lift the toilet lid or flush when you are done? THis is gawd afwul in the public bathrooms. Don't even get me started on my kids in the boat!!

Whenever Glen (my youngest) needs to go to a nice public bathroom, he always goes to the girls with Kris!! Not even his dad wants to sit down in the guys bathroom. SO I ask ya - what is it with guys?

Brian


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

So when they ask you to "turn down the AC", what are they actually asking? Set the temperature lower or make it so the AC is not running so often, making it warmer?


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Like living on the edge Brian?


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

hell CD you think mens bathrooms are bad go in to the womans room after closing at a bar, the mens room will look clean


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

For my safety and well being: No comment! I was not here, I did not say anything.


----------



## sarafinadh (Jun 16, 2009)

...it's a girl thang...


----------



## Undine (Jan 26, 2008)

I suspect women are messy in public restrooms because they don't have to clean them. If we aren't neat at home, we are the ones who suffer. Cleaning the bathroom is a nasty chore, imagine rebuilding the head on a daily basis!


----------



## JT1019 (Aug 14, 2006)

It could be hazardous to my well being if I opine on any of this. Not that I’m married, engaged, or even dating anyone but I still fear some woman would see this.

Oh, I’m sure someone will ask why I’m not married, engaged or dating anyone…why buy when you can rent?? lol


----------



## sarafinadh (Jun 16, 2009)

JT1019 said:


> Oh, I'm sure someone will ask why I'm not married, engaged or dating anyone&#8230;why buy when you can rent?? lol


...no... I don't think anyone will ask...

and in answer to your question... To avoid eviction? To acquire equity, sweat or other?

; -)


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Not necessarily in order.....
...whether in a bar, restaurant, or anywhere else I'll take the women's room over the men's for cleanliness maintained any time. In the same vein, most women, having once experienced drinking enough to induce sickness, avoid doing so ever again. (note that I said, "induce sickness", which is not the same as saying, "induce obnoxiousness".) Only a man will go into the same bar three nights in a row, upchuck in the head each time, and be surprised that the bartender won't serve him on the fourth visit.

as to the thoroughly stupid question that started this thread.....we should bear in mind that the Op was, and may still be, under the influence of some serious pain medication at the moment of posting. The answer to the question can be divined, but to what purpose? One might as profitably spend one's time contemplating why the same woman would choose to inhabit the same bed as a man. Most men are repulsed by the idea of homosexuality, not the least because while we find nothing sexy about the male body, we are also far to familiar with the way that most of us men operate and care for that selfsame body. That women manage to find it desirable on occasion should be more than enough inducement to overlook what might be otherwise regarded as aberrant behavior. Yes, it is nice from a scientific viewpoint to know the answers to everything. But one may notice the sparsity of even the most highly trained scientists who've an interest in investigating the female's simultaneous use of the air-conditioner and the down comforter. As in many other areas of life, "it is, what it is" seems sufficiently descriptive.


----------



## Freerider (May 1, 2008)

hahaha.....my gf does the samething expect with the heat. She thinks for some reason if you put the thermo all the way up it will get warmer faster.

2 hours later i come home and she's in shorts and a tee and its January!!!


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> What is it with females?
> 
> When you are hot, you think that by cranking down the ac to a lower number it will suddenly blow out colder air! All that does is set the stop temperature, gals. It won't get any colder. But here's a little hint: When you crank it down that low, go for a ride with the kids and hubby in the dink, and come back to see ice cycles hanging from the cyling in the Middle of July, don't be suprised when your husband does not talk to you for a few minutes!! So I ask ya... what is it with girls?
> 
> Brian


Okay, the engineering answer is: turn the a/c all the way down because when you decided to save money and do the installation yourself, you forgot to make sure air could get to the temp sensor so it would operate properly (you dork!)  Or because its not really the heat at all, its the humidity that you're fighting.  Or because she's really in the mood to cuddle but your sweaty stickiness is a turnoff


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> HEHE! You guys (and gals) are so funny. Just for the record, the wife and I are peas and carrots. No issues. I just thought it would be a fun thread, kinda like men are from Mars, etc.
> 
> Ok, so here's another one: What is it with guys?
> 
> ...


Got me CD, but I think its because half the guys I know never even use the restroom, just go overboard.


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

eryka said:


> Got me CD, but I think its because half the guys I know never even use the restroom, just go overboard.


Reason #3284 why I love being a man.


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

painkiller said:


> Reason #3284 why I love being a man.


Perhaps, but it just seems such a bad design to have something so important, hanging out unprotected in such a vulnerable arrangement


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

eryka said:


> Perhaps, but it just seems such a bad design to have something so important, hanging out unprotected in such a vulnerable arrangement


Whew!! Don't think I am going to go there!!! HEHE!

Brian


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Whew!! Don't think I am going to go there!!! HEHE!
> 
> Brian


Te-he! You started this thread Brian - "Be careful what you wish for, you might get it."


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

What ever you do: Don't tell your wife that she is having hot flashes... Very very dangerous to use those words...


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Boasun said:


> What ever you do: Don't tell your wife that she is having hot flashes... Very very dangerous to use those words...


Puh-leez! Those are POWER SURGES!

Last January we were standing in line for something (I don't remember, which perhaps says it all) in the cutting wind, and I wondered where those hot flashes were when I needed them.


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald (Apr 3, 2005)

One of the major things that we men get criticized for is leaving the toilet seat up. And the reasoning is that the women end up sitting on cold porcelain.

This has always baffled me. How could she _not_ notice? The only way I can surmise: she enters the bathroom, immediately turns around, raises skirt, drops panties, and backs all the way to the upraised seat and plops down, screams with the cold and _BLAMES HER MAN_!

My advice: Ladies: Look before you leak.

This, of course, from the Larry side of the below equation.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Any woman that's been given the gift of indoor plumbing and STILL WANTS MORE, is just too high maintenance to be let on a boat.


----------



## sarafinadh (Jun 16, 2009)

any woman not worth the high maintenance ain't no woman ; -)


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

LarryandSusanMacDonald said:


> One of the major things that we men get criticized for is leaving the toilet seat up. And the reasoning is that the women end up sitting on cold porcelain.
> 
> This has always baffled me. How could she _not_ notice? The only way I can surmise: she enters the bathroom, immediately turns around, raises skirt, drops panties, and backs all the way to the upraised seat and plops down, screams with the cold and _BLAMES HER MAN_!
> 
> ...


I first look at what I'm about to sit on before I sit anywhere. Why can't our wives?


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

LarryandSusanMacDonald said:


> One of the major things that we men get criticized for is leaving the toilet seat up. And the reasoning is that the women end up sitting on cold porcelain.
> 
> This has always baffled me. How could she _not_ notice? The only way I can surmise: she enters the bathroom, immediately turns around, raises skirt, drops panties, and backs all the way to the upraised seat and plops down, screams with the cold and _BLAMES HER MAN_!
> 
> ...


I'm with Larry on this one. I don't recall anything in my owner's manual about putting the seat back down after use of the toilet. I distinctly recall where it said that my warranty was null and void if I failed to lift the seat before using, though!

I mean, isn't this something like a guy zipping his pants up too quickly before his gear is stowed? How many times are you gonna make that mistake? I'd think that once finding one's self wedged into the bowl with the tepid water lapping at one's more sensitive parts would be more than enough. They wipe the thing down with paper afterwards in the dark. One presumably would think that the seat is larger and easier to find under the same conditions.

...all replies to the above post should be forwarded directly CruisingDad...


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald (Apr 3, 2005)

*Men and their remotes*

<o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-com







</o:smarttagtype> Long ago, in a _remote_ time and a _remote_ place, a gentleman named Adam sat in a reclined position on a large branch of a tall tree surveying his domain and protecting his family, his wife whose name was Adamka, as were all ladies of this ancient time and his only child, Anuth. 
<o></o>
Adam was a troglodyte, a cave dweller. His chief worry was the Mershall, known in our time as a saber-toothed tiger. Many <st1>Adams</st1> performed this same service for their families. All men were Adam - they hadn't thought up individual names, it didn't seem important at the time. 
<o></o>
Any time any Adam would see a Mershall, he would call loudly from his high perch, Anuth, Adamka - MERSHALL! And Anuth and Adamka would run and hide, Unfortunately for Adam, the Saber-toothed tiger could hear very well and also had the ability to climb trees. Adam, for a saber-toothed tiger, was another name for _lunch_.
<o></o>
It came to pass that a cosmic ray, generated from some distant star, streaked into our solar system, and passed through a gonad at just the precise moment to cause a particular genetic anomaly which resulted in a child, an Adam in this case, to be conceived with a particular tendency which helped insure himself and his family a Darwinian advantage over other Adams in the area. It seems that this particular Adam did not like to yell all that much. So as he grew into an adult and began a family and climbed into his reclining position in a tree to protect his family, he took with him an exceedingly long stick with which he prodded Adamka and Anuth each time he saw a Mershall. He and his family survived and had many offspring, who each also had many offspring.
<o></o>
Over the course of many generations, his line survived, up until today.
<o></o>
Which, of course, explains why we men today, reclining in our easy chairs, treat our remotes much as Adam treated his long stick, making jabbing motions with it and muttering quietly, Anuth Adamka Mershall.
<o></o>
So, ladies, remember, as we men mutter and wield the remote as if we were prodding someone with a stick, that we are only obeying ancient genetic compulsions designed to protect you and our offspring.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

what is it about men who refuse to admit they pisss on the floor causing the rest of the crew to fall in high or confused seas----go figger--isnt about putting back the seat--is about the respect for the rest of the crew --clean up yer mess, dammit LOL


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald (Apr 3, 2005)

zeehag - got to agree there - the poem reads:

*In this land of sun and fun
A gentleman sits for number one!
:laugher
*​


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Zeehag, if you haven't provided a "kneeling board" in your head, you've been remiss. Gentlemen don't sit or stand to pee in the head. They kneel in a kneeling board. 

And if the head isn't mounted transversely--all bets are off, most marine heads are mounted to the hull instead of the bulkhead, and that's simply inexcuseable design error.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

i learned to place a sacrificial cheap white towel at the base of my pissoir----saves a world of hurt--my garden desin=gn has a pissoir mounted not against a hull or a bulkhead but slightly inboard of the hull....i am sailing with a friend who has a transversely mounted one---the man who taught me how to sail was a tallshipman--merchant marines--graduate of kings point--and was in last tallships sailing class in navy--if sitting was good enough for him, i see nothing wrong with men at sea seated to use pissoir!!!--or peeing overboard.....LOL.....


----------



## NICHOLSON58 (Feb 22, 2009)

Had the opposite problem with my mother. She thinks that turning up the thermostat will make the air comming out of the grill warmer.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

So, did you get Mom her own special Fisher-Price Thermostat?


----------



## Maverick1958 (Nov 30, 2009)

There are SO MANY things I could say here, but even if I was right I'm still wrong! My wife has been fighting breast cancer since April 2, 2008 and by the GRACE OF GOD beat it. During this time her hair fell out, she stayed sick, MOODY doesn't even begin to describe her. She lost one boob and to add insult to injury the chemo put her into menopause! Now you tell me that I have 5 more years of mood swings? I'm the one who needs the medication! As for the thermostat let's just say the Admiral can put it anywhere she DAMN WELL WANTS! As for the toilet, lets just say seat down, lid down, flushed, or sleep outside. As for the Hot Flashes aka (power surge) Let me describe it the way she does. (15 min of deleted explicatives) You (15 more min of deleted explicatives) and that's FINAL!!! Truth be told everyone has little things that set them off and women in general seem to have more of them. I have found a little kindness goes a long way. Either help the gals out a little bit or pay the consequences. As my grandpa once put it "Maverick the sooner you reallize you are nothing more than an old yellow curr dog full of burrs the sooner you will get along with women."


----------



## NICHOLSON58 (Feb 22, 2009)

Having lived through 'mental-pause' I can assure you there is light on the other side. Things really do get better.


----------

